# Kitten Bowl VI - Sunday Feb 3 @2:00pm



## applecruncher (Jan 28, 2019)

*THIS SUNDAY Feb 3
2:00PM
Hallmark Channel

Warning: clicking the link below may result in cuteness overload.
There is no antidote.

*http://www.hallmarkchannel.com/kitten-bowl-vi


----------



## Geezerette (Jan 28, 2019)

Irresistible!


----------



## applecruncher (Jan 31, 2019)

I see they're going to have the first annual Cat Bowl (with senior cats) on Sat @10:00pm. Then Kitten Bowl VI will be Sunday @2pm, and IIRC they repeat it a few times.


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 1, 2019)

Don't forget the Puppy Bowl

[h=2]When is the Puppy Bowl 2019?[/h] The Puppy Bowl will air on the  same day as Super Bowl 53, Feb. 3, beginning at 3 p.m. ET on Animal  Planet. If you can't wait until 3 p.m. for some puppy action, pregame  coverage begins at 2 p.m. ET, featuring puppy correspondents Rodt  Weiler, James Hound and Sheena Inu. 
 [h=2]What TV channel is the Puppy Bowl on?[/h] Tune  into the Animal Planet to see Team Ruff and Team Fluff face off in the  cutest game in sports. Dog-lovers can also rewatch the game starting at 6  p.m., when the Super Bowl is on, but good luck changing the channel if  there are other humans around.
 [h=2]How to live stream the Puppy Bowl[/h] A live stream of the Puppy Bowl is available via Animal Planet GO.


----------



## applecruncher (Feb 2, 2019)

:bump:


----------



## applecruncher (Feb 3, 2019)

Today!


----------

